# Peter Alliss clubs



## Carbon (Aug 1, 2012)

ive just manged to et some Peter Alliss Tour series II lub for free ( they were my grandads untill he passed away)

are these clubs any good?  have full set 1 3 5 woods and  iron - pw/sw. they are in pretty much new condition, i alo have a part set of impact irons and a part set of mizuno irons if they are better?

many thanks
Dave


----------

